# MWE - Mawson West



## Bluesky (23 May 2007)

http://www.mawsonwest.com.au/

17 May 2007

*DRILLING COMMENCES ON THE KAPULO HIGH-GRADE COPPER PROJECT*
Australian diversified minerals exploration company Mawson West (ASX: MWE) is pleased to announce that it has commenced drilling at the Katanga Prospect within the Kapulo Joint venture area - DR Congo, where MWE is earning 65% from Anvil Mining.

This drilling is aimed at defining the first J.O.R.C. compliant copper resource for the Kapulo area, which is expected to be released later this year. Results will be released as they are received; first visual results expected within one week and first assay results expected within 4-6 weeks.

Breakout today 3 year high


----------



## Sprinter79 (23 May 2007)

Bluesky said:


> http://www.mawsonwest.com.au/
> 
> 17 May 2007
> 
> ...





20% today. I accidentally added this to one of my watchlists a few weeks back, pity i didn't 'accidentally' buy any back then hahaha


----------



## mick2006 (15 October 2007)

Just a quick look at what is perhaps the last undiscovered iron ore beauty left on the ASX, with several exciting iron ore JV's with PSP and ACS, after discussions with the company it looks like we will be hearing a fair bit of news regarding not just iron ore but gold and copper as well in the coming weeks. 

*Anyone of a number of different announcements could move the shareprice.*


-Spoke with the company have been in the field and expect iron ore rock chip sample results within two weeks(have recorded samples of over 60% Fe already likely to move the market if they hit it again)
-Commencement of iron ore drilling and exploration at three locations Woolshed Prospect, Warriedar Prospect, MAGNETITE RANGE PROSPECT. (just the announcement will likely move the shareprice not to mention any further rock chip samples to be released)

-Drilling Results from Goldern Mile South JV (located only 4km south of the Kalgoorlie Superpit 75 million oz gold, the largest gold mine in Australia)

-Drilling Results from Kapulo Copper Deposits in Africa (with previous results up to 31% copper.)


Iron Ore

Payne's Find JV PSP(60%) MWE (40%)

The joint venture covers an area of 200 sq km in the Midwest Iron Ore Region with several prospects making up a total strike of over 17km.


Woolshed Prospect

With a current strike length of around 4km and a likely target of *50-60 million tonnes of DSO hematite ore* with samples grading up to 59.9% Fe.

Drilling to commence shortly as confirmed by company, likely to draw attention to company due to frenzied state of iron ore plays.


Warriedar Prospect


The Warriedar Prospect is in close proximity to both Gindalbie's massive Karara project and Mt Gibson's major projects.

*Current Strike of around 8km with samples confiming both magnetite and hematite iron ore, with samples ranging from 40%-62.8% Fe.*

Activity is starting to increase at the Warriedar Project with further rock chip samples to be followed by a round of drilling(to follow drilling at Woolshed), any further high grade samples likely to be a share price mover.


MAGNETITE RANGE PROSPECT,
MOUNT GIBSON (ACCENT RESOURCES NL 80%,
MAWSON WEST LTD 20%)

A detailed aeromagnetic survey has recently been completed on the Company’s Magnetite Range prospect at Mount Gibson. The survey covered a strike length of 14 km of banded iron formation which is along strike from Sincom’s Extension Hill 250Mt magnetite deposit The survey delineated several target zones with strong magnetic responses which have yet to be tested by drilling. The survey also
showed good correlation between the drilling results of last years programme and the magnetic response. Targets that suggest *possible hematite enrichment* have also been identified.

Drilling is continuing at the Magnetite Range prospect.


Gold

Goldern Mile South JV (SBM 70%) (MWE 30%)

SUMMARY
Only 4km SE of the Kalgoorlie Superpit and amazingly underexplored.
Unparalleled infrastructure –several local operating mills, roads, railways, exploration services etc.
Strategic Joint Venture with St Barbara Mines proven undercover explorers). SBM to spend min $500k in 6 months, and $3M to earn 51% within 3 years. SBM
can elect to earn 70% by spending a further $2M in 2 years. *Competed 10,293m of air-core drilling, average depth 66m. Results due anyday*


Copper

Strategic Joint Venture with Anvil Mining 

Approximately 5,500km² of contiguous tenure in DRC and Zambia
MWE can earn 65% by spending US$4 million over
four years.
*Approximately 60km of strike *along the
regional Kapulo Shear Zone – which hosts the Kapulo copper deposits (and many other Cu occurrences)
The Kapulo Copper deposits comprise three main zones – Katanga, Safari North and Safari South
Drilling currently underway at the Katanga Prospect – 9 holes completed to date Main primary sulphide mineral is chalcopyrite, with varying amounts
of chalcocite, bornite and on average grades from 5-7% Cu. *Oxide enrichment has formed cuprite, native copper, azurite, and malachite with grades up to 31% Cu.They calculated open ended resources (along strike and down dip) between 750,000t @ 4.7% Cu and 850,000t @ 5.8% Cu, to approx 50m depth (Approx 50,000Cu tonnes)*


----------



## greggy (15 October 2007)

mick2006 said:


> Just a quick look at what is perhaps the last undiscovered iron ore beauty left on the ASX, with several exciting iron ore JV's with PSP and ACS, after discussions with the company it looks like we will be hearing a fair bit of news regarding not just iron ore but gold and copper as well in the coming weeks.
> 
> *Anyone of a number of different announcements could move the shareprice.*
> 
> ...



MWE certainly has an interest in a number of interesting iron ore projects.  The JV with ACS in the Mount Gibson area is of particular interest as its along strike from Sincom's massive deposit.  MWE is also cashed up. Well spotted Mick. MWE had a good rise today as people look for the next overlooked iron ore stock.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (15 October 2007)

i guess the real bonus of MWE is that the iron ore is just the icing on the cake, the copper project in Congo with a *60km strike *to investigate could be something enormous.  

For those who haven't done any research on the mineral potential of Congo check out Anvil Mining (AVM) Mawson's West joint venture partner a couple of years ago they had a tiny market cap and no production and now they are targeting 50,000 tonnes of copper a year with profits closing in on $200 million a year and a market cap of $1.5 billion, shows the growth potential of the region.

On top of that they have the Goldern Mile South JV which is close to releasing the results of a 10000 metre drill campaign to test for possible extensions of the massive Kalgoorlie Super Pit which is 4 km to the north*(the Kalgoorlie Super Pit is Australia's largest Gold Mine with resources of 75 million oz's of Gold), *and half decent results are likely to send the stock wild due to the proximity to the super pit.


After talking to the company today they are expecting news out of at least 4 projects over the next month, with so much news awaited MWE is certainly one to watch.


----------



## mick2006 (29 October 2007)

good to see some volume in MWE, we shouldn't be too far away now from the iron ore sampling results and the gold results from the Goldern Mile South JV.

Either set of results have the potential to significantly move the shareprice.


----------



## slyty80 (5 November 2007)

There is currently a trading hault on MWE until Wednesday.  Does anyone know what news will be released on Wednesday.


----------



## googly (5 November 2007)

Yeah just reading on another forum that Mawson have had their contracts in the Congo cancelled along with a number of other foreign companies.

Shareholders will lose everything and you won't even be able to sell. I would summise that this share would go straight into suspension after the trading halt.

I'm going to lose about $1k so I a bit shattered.


----------



## googly (5 November 2007)

sorry that should have said $10k! I wouldn't have been too shattered at $1000 - but $1k means a bit more to me


----------



## bobdog (5 November 2007)

Hi Googly,  
Could you let us knowthe web site you saw this on. Seems intersting you think there share will be unsalable given they have Australian intrests as well. Cheers Bobdog


----------



## googly (5 November 2007)

the company is to make an announcement on Wed. I will be seeking the help of a lawyer about this so I can't comment any further.

Cheers


----------



## wipz (5 November 2007)

All googly has done is talk sh*t about NWR, MON and now MWE...
Googly where did you get this information from?
Or are you just down ramping because your in a bad mood?


----------



## jackson8 (5 November 2007)

http://http://www.friendsofthecongo.org/2007/07/congos-contract-review-process.php


this is some background to what googly is talking about am sure is not too much to worry about just some re negotiating between government and mineing companies


----------



## googly (5 November 2007)

jackson8 said:


> http://http://www.friendsofthecongo.org/2007/07/congos-contract-review-process.php
> 
> 
> this is some background to what googly is talking about am sure is not too much to worry about just some re negotiating between government and mineing companies




Nothing to worry about??!! Who are you trying to kid??!! Mawson is a mining company!!! Mawson is having their contracts looked at!!! All foreign companies are having their licenses cancelled!!! Mawson is a foreign company!!! 

Which part of !!! do you not understand??!!!


----------



## bobdog (5 November 2007)

I have checked around and there is talk of possible renegotiation of contracts  or even cancellations but its all up in the air. I have great doubts that the DRC would cancel all 60+ contracts.


----------



## googly (5 November 2007)

bobdog,

A trading halt called when contracts are being cancelled. Funny timing wouldn't you say??!!


----------



## bobdog (5 November 2007)

Googly, 
Yes i agree trading holts in my experince havent been good but i think your comments about total loss are a bit dramatic given their other projects. Hope i am wrong.


----------



## kransky (6 November 2007)

either way there is nothing anyone can do about it as its in trading halt so just sit tight and cross those fingers... 

i dont see the point of down ramping during a trading halt


----------



## Kylastar (6 November 2007)

One of the Directors increased his holding just days before the trading halt. This does not indicate to me that the company is in crisis. 
Comments like googly are making are just dramatising and are not supported by any facts. 
I for one hope these comments are bull@#%$.


----------



## slyty80 (6 November 2007)

That sounds promising if a Director increased his holdings.  I can't wait for tomorrow now, Googly had me worried for a bit.  It sounds to me that Googly may be wrong.


----------



## wipz (7 November 2007)

Announcement out thismorning (07/11/07):

*DRC MINING CONTRACTS*

_Mawson West concurs with the above as it relates to the Kapulo Copper project, and 
exploration on the Kapulo Copper project by Mawson West is continuing as scheduled._

Looks like we're good to go fellas.

Cheers


----------



## Kylastar (7 November 2007)

Googly, your'e very quiet, so much for all the crap you have posted in this thread! I not sure if you achieved anything by your down ramping


----------



## slyty80 (7 November 2007)

Not a good day today.  However, AVM  (anvil) recovered some ground today.  Hopefully MWE can follow the same trend tomorrow.


----------



## UPKA (7 November 2007)

The way I see it is that unless the foreign companies operating in DRC accept a renewed offer from the government, I think a lot of their contracts will be canceled. The Chinese are a dominant force in Africa at the moment, expanding rapidly, kinda like a modern colonialism, except they just want the resources. And i doubt private companies can get in the way of the government. Anyways I think we need to discount the DRC project and concentrate on the Iron Ores...


----------



## googly (7 November 2007)

This company has receivership written all over it.

Contract in Congo is lost and big fines will no doubt ensue. Company will be basically bankrupt


----------



## prawn_86 (7 November 2007)

googly said:


> This company has receivership written all over it.
> 
> Contract in Congo is lost and big fines will no doubt ensue.




Googly,

Can you please provided some hard evidence rather than conjecture? 

All your posts have a negative tone, and while that is fine, there has not been any supporting evidence apart from 3rd party news reports not related directly to the company.


----------



## googly (7 November 2007)

My god Prawn

All you have to do is google Mawson West and the Congo and Receivership and all the details come up.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2007)

googly said:


> My god Prawn
> 
> All you have to do is google Mawson West and the Congo and Receivership and all the details come up.



MWE may be in trouble, but you're still not providing any information googly. Just making claims as you have with no quotes or references is unacceptable. Please do so in the future. Cheers, kennas


----------



## slyty80 (15 November 2007)

Has anyone got any info on the mining contracts in congo or when we should expect an update??  

Surely if we can determine if the contracts will not be cancelled we could expect the sp to return back to the 25c levels we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## IOT (15 November 2007)

everyone seems to have gone quiet 

ACS share price ran up yesterday - MWE have 20% interest in ACS Iron Ore project...will be interesting to see if it flows through to us


----------



## wipz (16 November 2007)

Article on DRC contracts titled *DRC Katanga governor moves to reassure copper/cobalt mine investors.*
Well worth the read, may settle some investors stomachs.

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page36?oid=39722&sn=Detail


----------



## slyty80 (16 November 2007)

Looks good!! You would have to think we'll see the sp creep back up towards 23-26cents in the next week or so.


----------



## tucks (6 December 2007)

Have been following Mawson for a while, have recent events hit her hard and is it likely to see any recovery before christmas?


----------



## fmz (1 July 2008)

What's happening with this stock, it has been suspended for couple of days, and no announcement at all. Anybody heard any news?


----------



## Miner (8 November 2008)

Accidentally noticed MWE had no posting since July

Got this report in Insider Report . However I have noticed Insider Report has been wrong many times but never accepted the failure. They were recommending VRE, VCR, MRE, you name it. All fell down miserably

So please DYOR

This document shows directors have been buying but the price has been trending down thoughi

The directors have bought at 4 cents , 7 cents constantly. May be to keep the interest live and liquid


Viewing Records - 50
Date 	Ticker 	Director 	Volume 	Price 	Value 	Action 	 
03-11-2008 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	250,000 	0.043 	AUD10,750 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
22-10-2008 	MWE 	David Frances 	400,000 	0.050 	AUD20,000 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
22-10-2008 	MWE 	Glenn Zamudio 	150,000 	0.052 	AUD7,770 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
10-10-2008 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	400,000 	0.075 	AUD30,000 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
10-10-2008 	MWE 	Jonathan Asquith 	100,000 	0.075 	AUD7,500 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
12-09-2008 	MWE 	Glenn Zamudio 	100,000 	0.130 	AUD13,005 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
05-08-2008 	MWE 	Anthony Lloyd 	250,000 	0.168 	AUD41,900 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
04-07-2008 	MWE 	Jonathan Asquith 	80,000 	0.185 	AUD14,800 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
24-06-2008 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	500,025 	0.247 	AUD123,606 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
18-03-2008 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	1,000,000 	0.110 	AUD110,000 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
06-03-2008 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	87,500 	0.135 	AUD11,813 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
28-02-2008 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	400,000 	0.150 	AUD60,000 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
07-01-2008 	MWE 	David Frances 	91,000 	0.160 	AUD14,560 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
05-12-2007 	MWE 	Anthony Lloyd 	500,000 	0.157 	AUD78,710 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
05-12-2007 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	98,837 	0.150 	AUD14,826 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
31-10-2007 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	37,500 	0.250 	AUD9,375 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
16-08-2007 	MWE 	Jonathan Asquith 	109,871 	0.210 	AUD23,018 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
04-07-2007 	MWE 	David Frances 	141,000 	0.300 	AUD42,300 	SELL 	Director Activity Chart    
26-09-2006 	MWE 	Jonathan Asquith 	78,963 	0.177 	AUD13,976 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
19-04-2006 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	240,000 	0.119 	AUD28,560 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
13-04-2006 	MWE 	Robert Smakman 	100,000 	0.090 	AUD8,984 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
18-05-2005 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	60,000 	0.110 	AUD6,600 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
20-10-2004 	MWE 	Robert Swakman 	100,000 	0.130 	AUD13,500 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
07-09-2004 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	50,000 	0.110 	AUD5,750 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
03-09-2004 	MWE 	Mark Stowell 	91,338 	0.110 	AUD10,504 	BUY 	Director Activity


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2008)

Miner said:


> The directors have bought at 4 cents , 7 cents constantly. May be to keep the interest live and liquid



Averaging down well....

Stowell's average entry still looks to be well over the .10+ mark. eeeek. 

This one looks particularly painful:

Mark Stowell 500,025 0.247 AUD123,606 BUY Director Activity Chart 

Hope he does know something, otherwise it's cat food....


----------



## IOT (18 May 2009)

What are people doing with their holdings in this now the company is going to delist?

How will future value ever be realised?


----------



## bowman (18 May 2009)

I sold mine on the day they announced the proposed delisting.

Lost quite a bit but the last thing I wanted to do was hold an unlisted stock.

Another tax loss for this year...LOL


----------



## bobdog (18 May 2009)

Hi never had this happen before I have 20k MWE what happens once they de list. Is that just thanks for the donation or is there some way to recoup the cost of the shares???


----------



## bowman (18 May 2009)

Your shares still have some value although I have no idea how you would go about selling them off market.

Mawson seems confident they will continue as an exploration company so perhaps if they come up with the goods some time down the track, they will relist.


----------



## thetimeisnow (20 February 2011)

bowman said:


> Your shares still have some value although I have no idea how you would go about selling them off market.
> 
> Mawson seems confident they will continue as an exploration company so perhaps if they come up with the goods some time down the track, they will relist.




Well it appears that Mawson West are going to resurrect themselves via the TSX. They are looking to relist over the next couple of months.

The company has just completed a 1 for 4 consolidation and the relisting price will be around $2. Therefore when the company delisted in 2009 the shares were worth 3 cents. Upon relisting they will be worth 50 cents! (or $2 post consolidation). So those who decided to hold on will get a 17 bagger from the delisting price.

I'm sure holders will be more than pleased with that and with the copper price so high it might be some good days ahead


----------

